# Anyone in Chicago area have significant success w/ SA?



## sanx (Oct 31, 2005)

Hello,

We've got a support group in the Chicago area.
I thought it would be helpful for us in the support group if we heard from people who feel like they've had significant success or progress dealing with SA. If that describes you and you live in the Chicago area (or are here on a trip), I'd like you to come to one of our support group meetings to provide any insight/advice, etc. Please post a reply here if interested.

Thanks.


----------



## ANGEL265 (Apr 24, 2006)

I'M INTERESTED,CHICAGO IS DEFINATELY DOABLE.
JUST SEND ME THE INFO.


,THANX ANGEL


----------



## IagainstI (May 15, 2006)

yeah im interested as well
please send some info


----------

